# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hi.

## wilkinss77

Hi, I just joined. Not new to fishkeeping though- I've kept fish since 1971.

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com hope you enjoy our forums and its good to see someone on here that as been keeping fish all these years  :Smile:

----------

